

My work in progress: Footprint Analytics - endlessvoid94
http://www.footprintanalytics.com

======
endlessvoid94
Very much incomplete, the blog is the main part (I probably should've linked
to that). It's just going to be a collection of what I've learned, but
hopefully geared towards people without a technical background.

~~~
DanHulton
The blog is horrifying, frankly. I can't understand that layout no matter how
hard I try. Where are the actual articles?

Also, it's trying to tell me that it's Monday already. Maybe where YOU are...

~~~
endlessvoid94
Thanks, I appreciate the feedback. I was trying for a magazine type thing, but
perhaps I'll make it more traditional if it's difficult to follow.

